# Build a router table



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*The cabinet*

What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Good loking table. I need to make me one.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Steve wow, big guy that is one great routa tablul. You have made a nice one. I will be sure and stay tuned for the top. Thanks for all you do. You are my Friday wood fix.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


making it look easy as usual Steve!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


steve steve steve….................... you da man, but, man, lotsa krazy things can happen with a nailer that close to yer eyes that have no protection…........and at the table saw…..(I'm shakin my index finger at cha)... Yea, I'm one o them safety nutz… git dem glasses on man ..plzandthnx OH, and a very nice router table comin along


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


This may be your best yet. REALLY nice router cabinet! Looking forward to the top and fence.


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


I have been throwing different ideas around for a router table, and a rolling work/storage area as well. I am definitely going to put this at the top of the list for design ideas. 
Almost everything that I have seen from you so far has ended up being something that has either helped answer a question I didn't know how to ask, inspired an un-thought-of project, or put me in better standing with my gal…and sometimes all three at once. (I owe you)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62097

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59398

Thank you for posting, and I look forward to the next episode!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


dude - SAFETY SAFETY SAFETY - put the $hit on and keep the fingers away from your work. Also, that toggle switch - man, spend the $20 and get a router table switch from Rockler, you are going to bump that light switch and your hands are going to be in the wrong place at the wrong time…

Thanks for the video but please - SAFETY


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Hey Gabe, wow, someone else with a knitwit in the family! Thanks for sharing those projects!

Yeah, I tossed around a LOT of ideas for a router table before I came to this one.

Roger…safety glasses for a pin nailer? Really? Ken…the switch is pretty simple to operate and bumping it in an upward motion where it resides seems nearly impossible.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


I like it a lot.
Looking forward to the next episode.

And Norm would be proud of your air nailer skills…lol


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Great design there Steve. I don't want to jump on the safety wagon, but i have to agree with ken_c on the switch. Don't use that switch on the front of your table, unless you put a cover over it. I'd recommend you use one of those bump switches. Sometimes it's nice to be able to shut everything off when your hands are busy.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Steve, I have been watching your videos since you started making them. I've seen your talents and skills morph into what they are now. You have grown tremendously. Great job as usual.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Steve,

I hate to say it, but I think you just jumped the shark. That looked way to much like Norm…

Great video though!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Steve, great porject. I like how you use the air nailers a lot. I have one I hardly use, fine woodworking plans dont use them much. So I never think of it. But for shop furniture glue and brads is plenty strong especially the way you built this cabinet.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


oh and i like your very practical fram and panels.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


The problem I have with this is mass! My router table is made of 3/4" plywood throughout. I think the frames and 1/4" plywood are very strong (maybe as strong as 3/4" ply) but it doesn't have nearly the mass. The more mass you have, the less vibration and movement.

Since you are using plywood, have you thought of routing a 1/4" groove in the center of the frames and gluing the plywood panels. I think this would lead to even stronger construction. With plywood, you don't have to worry about the panels shrinking or growing with humidity changes.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Looking good, Steve…

I'm looking forward to theTop & Fence (the guts of it all)...!

Thank you…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


You got the saw…You got the brad nailer….you got the router table project,

You are in the NORM!!!!

Great project, I wish I would thought to build my table that way, instead I made a real 
nice top and threw a bunch of 2×4's down for legs.


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Looks like a well thought out build. I'd be a little concerned that this style of construction will turn into a bit of a sound amplification box. Think tea chest broom stick bass.
I bet you have already thought of that and are planning to put some sort of rubber dampening material between the top and base.

You know even some hammers have warnings suggesting to wear safety goggles. I throw flaming torches and machetes around for a living, no safety goggles, no problems. Each to their own I say.


----------



## Uffe (Mar 9, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Great! You make it look so easy! And I kind of like that you don't care about an "open dado" on the drawers that won't show anyway… Thanks for the video!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Good work, Steve.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Safety glasses for a pin nailer… well, ok. I say watch those fingers holding your work while you pin nail. The skinny nails could create one heck of a splinter in the thumb if it happens to catch the grain in an odd manner and punch through the side.

How did you attach the drawer box fronts? Those drawers are going to get a lot of rough use but I didn't see a dovetail machine. My son's captain bed (without dovetail drawer fronts) is constantly needing repair.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Going to be a nice router table, Steve.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


This should be a vast improvement from that dinky little router table you have now! Best wishes on the rest of the build.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Hi Steve.

My lawyers will be contacting you this week with a restraining order to keep you out of my mind! **
How did you know I've been thinking seriously about building one of these?

While it is a great design so far, here are a couple of constructive criticisms:

Gluing ply to wood will cause problems, even with it being along the grain. You'd have been better off using a groove along the pieces and inserted the ply into them. Same for the drawer bottoms.

I'd have put the switch on the side near the front to keep it out of the way but easy to get at. Right side for us righties, left side for the southpaws.

Your drawer glides overhang the interior of the drawer, interfearing with the use. They'd have been better if a little shorter. Not a big thing, but every little point counts.

Do you intend closing in the electrics compartment to keep the sawdust out? Just a press fit piece would work, but I'd go with some sort of latch to keep it in place against the vibration.

Looking good, in spite of the above. Can't wait to see the top!

Your Canadian buddy,

Paul


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *The cabinet*
> 
> What I wanted to do with this router table was to make it inexpensively and using simple techniques. It's all made with 1×3 pine boards and 1/4" plywood. Next week's video will be all about the top and fence.


Very interesting design. I like the way you've made it mobile. I was using a sort of "cabinet" type of construction and I ended up with 1 1/2" square legs on each corner - not so good for casters.

Here's the rub - you know that expensive dado blade you've got in the table saw? Hope you've got a good place to store it, cuz that's what you're going to do with it once you've got this bad boy all done! I haven't used mine since I completed my router table.

Well done man.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*Router table top and fence*

Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.

Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


----------



## thiswoodshop (May 27, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


very cool Steve….


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Good video Steve. Nice router table.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Nicely done, Steve. Norm would be proud!


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


thanks Steve
very nice table


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


I think that is the first time we have seen you in a white tee shirt!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


You're doing very well on it… Looking GREAT!

That is going to be a very nice Router Table!

Thank you.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steeeve-O… long time fan but man you cut the hole for your router plate the hard way. All you had to do is set the plate on top, clamp or carpet tape boards around the edge of it, then remove the plate and use your flush trim bit against the boards you clamped… I have something similar and like your sliding fence that locks… I use clamps on mine, which sux btw. Love the weekly vids keep em comming  :beerz:


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Brian! Where were you earlier this week?! You're right…that sounds like a much simpler solution. I was following the instructions that came with the Kreg insert plate. I wonder why they don't use your method?


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Looks like it's coming along nicely. Looking forward to how you create the lift.


----------



## Velez (Apr 27, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


nice work Steve and very instructional videos for the project. I made my router table attached to my TS due to space constrains, but simular fence sistem.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Love watching your vids Steve. Nice job and innovative stuff. Thanks.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


I only made like 4 router tales haha… each with more features than the last. Thats why I said good job on your fence. You definately had good advice on that one. I will be building my 4th fence now that I incorporated into my new table saw (old one is too long).

Another tip… chamfer the bottom of your fence where it meets the table. It gives chips a place to get out of the way so you dont have to brush it away (as much) as you would otherwise. Without the chamfer your stock will not be flush to the fence (if there is dust in the way). And sometimes will tilt stock at an angle.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steve, you is making great progress on your router table!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


That's going to be a real beauty Steve.
And your videos are great.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


The router table is looking real good! I think that you will be really happy with it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


gr8 build on this fence. (and the table) it'll do lots for ya. lookin forward to seein what you come up with for the lift


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Great router table i like it a lot . Just to warn you I'm going to steal some of you're ideas and I'm not going to ask . Just kidding …...........................Schloemoe


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steve I really liked this series of videos (about the router table). I like how you did the fence! I can't wait until I can have a shop of my own - I'm sure I'll be making something very similar!

Thanks for taking the time to be an inspiration to all of us! I've learned a lot from you over the years!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steveo, Nice work on your table thus far! Great video, Always enjoy watching them.

Not sure if your aware of this, Triton Routers Do Not require a lift. All you need to do is remove the plunge spring and mount it to your plate. Once mounted you can raise and lower the bit from the top of the table and change the bits from the top as well. Great router and it saves time and money. Once I had my router table and the router mounted it stayey there and I got another router for free hand routing. Hope this info helps, the 3 1/4 HP is reasonable in price as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Triton-TRA001-3-25-HP-Dual-Mode-Plunge-Router-The-best-ever-for-Router-Table-/220935508482?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item3370c85202


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


another great video…

Did you bevel the ends of the split fence? I've seen some folks do that where the points line up on the outside, but are open on the inside… I guess to give a bit more clearance for dust collection in the back.

Also, what are your plans for dust collection inside the cabinet?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Everytime I see a Triton… I OOO and AHHHH… I drool too…

I almost bit on one… then I heard that there was slop in the HT adjustment… stopped looking…
... saw that they fixed it… NOW, I'm back to drooling again… someday…

I was surprised to see that Kreg got the sole rights to sell them in the U.S.A.!!

3.25 HP is really more than I need… I'm very happy with my Hitachi 2.25 HP kit…


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


TGI Fridays : Great video series Steve. Can´t wait for the lift scenes.

BTW, I think the process you´ve followed for the hole for your router plate is the way to go. Even it may seem harder, should any problem would arise, you were only working in a template And not in the tabletop, which cost you a lot of time measuring squaring it and so on. In your own experience had to sand a little here and a bit more there. You are better off doing such kind of adjustments in the template IMO. You were not in a hurry, weren´t you.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steve, you make it look simple and straight forward, it inspires me to tackle the project. I just have to finish the 8 projects I have that are started but not finished.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Hi Steve.

I too wondered about the method of doing the hole for the plate. The four scrap sticks method is so much faster, and more accurate to boot.

I wonder if it was just a point assumed to be understood, or did you really *not *use glue in the assembly?

As usual, a clear and concise job with no wasted effort (other than the hole thingie). Keep 'em coming.

Your Canadian buddy

Paul


----------



## WoodworkingManiak (Feb 11, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steve,

Just watched your MM video on Router Table Follow-Up. I wanted to shoot you a couple links to good safety switches that are much cheaper than Rockler or Woodcraft in case you decide to swap out to one someday. Main reason I like the safety switches is that you can easily bump them off without letting go of parts on the surface if needed. Especially with a router table due to doing stop dados and such.

Also, I'm interested to see what ideas you have on the lift. I have gotten together some parts to make my own motorized lift. My inspiration is from This video 



 However, I plan to make a few changes to the design. I am going to put in a momentary switch at bottom and at top that will stop the lift when reaching the bottom as well as an adjustable stop to hit the top switch. Whenever I have the opportunity to build my idea, I will be posting it.

I've bought these switches to use on some of my equipment and they are good quality. They're the same switches that Grizzly uses on their equipment…

Here are full size switches for $10-15 compared to $30+ elsewhere…
110/220 Paddle Switch H8243
220 Paddle Switch H8242
110 Paddle Switch H8241

Here is a Smaller switch for $4.50
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Safety-Paddle-Switch/G8988


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


*WoodworkingManiak,*

Thank you for information to really *down to earth switches!*

*Very good!*


----------



## WoodworkingManiak (Feb 11, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


@Joe

No problem. I was in search myself and just happened to come across these while checking out Grizzly's woodworking machines. More than happy to pass on the savings.


----------



## joT (Mar 23, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Nice looking roter table.
Kudos!


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Router table top and fence*
> 
> Really happy with the way this fence turned out. It's got a lot of weight to it, is square, and moves pretty smoothly. I found the clamping system in a great book called Woodworking With The Router, by Bill Hylton. If you want a good, basic router book, I recommend it.
> 
> Next week I plan on making a router lift. Not sure how that will go. I have all the parts and can start this weekend!


Steve, I enjoyed watching your video-very informative. Your router table looks too nice to use in the shop. It is so nicely made, especially with the drawers, that I would be tempted to put it in my office and set my PC on it. It would remind me of woodworking while I'm working. It's more fun in the shop.

I came up with a different approach for the router plate template. Check out the link and see my approach.
http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30088


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*Home-made router lift*

I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.

I got the plans for this router lift from a recent issue (#121) of Shop Notes magazine.

It's a simple concept but definitely one that challenged my skills. To me, that's the perfect kind of project.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


that's a great build Steve, nice router table and fence another great video too.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great video Steve. I have the ShopNotes issue you spoke of. It gives great instructions on how to build the lift provided that you have a Porter Cable style router. That's the only drawback to the plans. I have a Freud 2000 E that I have yet to find a router lift for. Perhaps I can modify the plans a bit, that way I don't have buy a router just to make the lift.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


very awesome Steve. Looks like it'll work like, and probably much better than that 400dollar one. Geesh! They do ask to much $$ for a lot o stuff. Very nice build. Thnx for the SN issue # as well


----------



## Velez (Apr 27, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great instructions Steve, you simplify the process very nicely


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Awesome job Steve !


----------



## metzgeri (Mar 26, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Steve, great work. I follow you on Youtube, but came over here to read up. I'm glad you didn't buy a router lift or a router with built-in lift and were instead able to show us an easy to make homemade one. Great video and awesome inovation!!!

Tim


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


So cool! That really was a great build and it was good to see a router lift built step by step. I know that I will be coming back to this series more than a couple times when I finally get to this project. (I swear, it's gonna be the next one…)
Thanks for sharing this project with us Steve! Lots of useful stuff.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great JOB, Steve!

You make it look SO EASY!

Great Video too… as usual!

Thank you very much!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great Lift and great video. You made it look very possible, my intrest is piqued.

Well done.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice one Steve. You made it look easy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Steve.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Where did you end up getting your 3/4" threaded rod?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


A great build Steve thanks for posting.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Steve, if I didn't know any better, I'd say you've stepped up your woodworking a couple notches. Very nice build and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


STEVE, That new table saw seems to have kicked your woodworking "ego" up a notch or two! KEEP UP THE NICE WORK, ;-J


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great job Steve. Looks really nice, now you are a fancy wood worker!!!!


----------



## Uffe (Mar 9, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great video! Thank you for letting us in on your "know-how" to build these things - you make it look so easy!


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great video on your nice new router table! I'm particularly interested in the router lift because I couldn't even find one of the expensive ones to fit my Hitachi MV12. The "Router Raizer" that I'm using is not very good.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great build - and even greater video! Wow! your video skills are superb! 
Okay back to the lift. Would ski wax on the runners help the the carriage go smoother up and down?


----------



## jrboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Great job steve. I made the same router lift. I really love Shop Notes. It is the only woodworking magazine I subscribe to now. So much information.. Ed in Okla…...


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


I enjoy watching your videos Steve. You do a good job makng it look easy.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Love the videos. This is a great project for someone looking to build a router table as I am. One thing about the the router in a confined space, will there be a heat build up? Which may not effect the router motor for many years, however I have always heard that heat and not being able to get rid of it is one of a motors biggest enemies. My idea is to put dust collection in this space, cut some holes in the front cover so cooler air is drawn over the router. What do you think?

Also when I make my router table I am thinking of putting an air sled under it instead of the casters. I have air sleds under my table saw and band saw and they work pretty well, are easy to build and run by using the blowing outlet of my shop vac and they give a very solid base when using the tool, but a fairly smooth and flat floor is required. If there is any interest I could post some photos of the construction.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


*sillac*

Can you describe this *Air Sled* you're talking about?

Going to buy or make?

Information on it…?

I've seen hover boats like in Florida Everglades… but never in a shop to move / push things around!

Thank you.


----------



## Harrybusso (Apr 10, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


Looks great Steve love your videos. Any chance of getting some actual plans though. I'm in Australia and we use the metric system so it a bit difficult with the measurements. Cheers


----------



## Foxmiller (Jan 29, 2013)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Home-made router lift*
> 
> I have completed my router table and love it. I'm sure it will be a while before I take on a project this big again, but it was a fun challenge.
> 
> ...


I just joined Lumberjocks and I am so glad I did. I have my main router in my tablesaw top but wanted to use my old router table for a second router station. I needed a fence for it and looked around the site and happened on Steves excellent video. It turned out great and I just wanted to thank him for the help it gave me in designing and making my router table fence!
Again thanks Steve and thanks Lumberjocks!


----------

